# Panel Van Conversions



## Brock

Had a look at Autocruise and Auto Sleeper versions last weekend.

Couldn't find an Autocruise one with enough headroom - I'm only 5'10" max although I was looking for 4 passenger seats. Those I sat in - Pace and Accent - meant I was stooping all the time. I could not even sit in the rear of the Accent because the lockers were too low. When I went into the cab, I smashed my head against the bulkhead, realising then there was a sharp edged plywood board under the so-called padding. 

How do other users survive in this environment?

Auto Sleepers were marginally better. Headroom was fine, quality of build looked better, but only one extra travel seat which was very uncomfortable and did not seem to provide sufficient protection to the passenger. Despite what the dealer said, I have seen reports that condensation can be a problem. We use the van all year round. And why such a monstrous cooker? It seemed especially too close to curtains in the Warwick Duo which wasn't too bad overall.

I have not yet been able to view a Mondial although they seem to have the same problems as the Autocruise.


----------



## CliveMott

Tried Murvi Morello? or Timberland?

C.


----------



## waspes

Hi Brock
I know what you mean I sat in the Accent yesterday and my head was touching the overhead locker I couldnt stand upright in the lounge area without hitting the roof. I am going to see a autocruise Tempo tomorrow.

Peter.


----------



## DABurleigh

"How do other users survive in this environment?"

We buy a decent van 

Dave


----------



## smick

Try an HRZ or La Strada - plenty of room for tall people....


----------



## Addie

Can't say I've ever banged my head once in our Adria Twin and I'm 5"11.

The issue is with vans which have a rear lounge. The wheel arches on the Fiat Ducato are so high that if you was to build seats either side without raising the floor then your legs would dangle! Therefore IH and Mondial have a raised floor. The downside is, of course, you bang your head!

For this reason the traditional 'Timberland' layout (bench seat behind the drivers seat) is favoured for this layout, although I'm sure I've been in a rear lounge van without a raised floor since then.

If you want plenty of head room and the added benefit of a pull down full size double bed in a 5.5M van, check out this:

http://www.globecar.de/en/models/h-line/concorde_compact.html


----------



## Lesleykh

We have a Devon conversion, on a Renault Master base, and the rear lounge (it's a Monte Carlo) is not raised. You couldn't sleep in the transverse bed if you were 6ft or more though. Rob is 5'8" and there's a good 8 inches above his head when standing, and there's 3 inches between his head and the lockers when sitting at the back. It's a nice van and suits us fine. I think there are pictures of the inside on our blog in the section "Living in a small Van".

Lesley


----------



## artona

http://charliedogcametoo.blogspot.com/2010/09/life-in-small-van.html

Your van is a similar to ours Lesley. I am 6'3" and I find it ok. Its a citroen relay. We heavily insulated both floor and ceiling so probably lost four inches as well.

But being a self build we planned the lockers carefully so we could sit


----------



## rowley

Have you considered the Wildax range?
www.wildaxmotorhomes.com


----------



## Mike48

Addie said:


> Can't say I've ever banged my head once in our Adria Twin and I'm 5"11.
> 
> The issue is with vans which have a rear lounge. The wheel arches on the Fiat Ducato are so high that if you was to build seats either side without raising the floor then your legs would dangle! Therefore IH and Mondial have a raised floor. The downside is, of course, you bang your head!


Incorrect. My rear lounge Fiat panel van has two bench seats, has no raised floor and my head neither hits the ceiling nor my feet dangle from the seat. I'm 6ft 1 ins. My wife is 5ft 6ins and her feet do not dangle either.


----------



## Addie

gelathae said:


> Incorrect. My rear lounge Fiat panel van has two bench seats, has no raised floor and my head neither hits the ceiling nor my feet dangle from the seat. I'm 6ft 1 ins. My wife is 5ft 6ins and her feet do not dangle either.


This was the explanation give to us by IH at the NEC show and never thought to challenge it - if it is not I struggle to thing why IH and other manufactures raise the floor in the rear lounge area at all? Maybe it depends on the thickness of the upholstery or other factor?


----------



## nobbys

try the autocruise alto no prolems with headroom i am 6 ft and i am very happy with it good luck nobbys


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Brock said:


> Had a look at Autocruise and Auto Sleeper versions last weekend.
> 
> Couldn't find an Autocruise one with enough headroom - I'm only 5'10" max although I was looking for 4 passenger seats. Those I sat in - Pace and Accent - meant I was stooping all the time. I could not even sit in the rear of the Accent because the lockers were too low. When I went into the cab, I smashed my head against the bulkhead, realising then there was a sharp edged plywood board under the so-called padding.
> 
> How do other users survive in this environment?
> 
> Auto Sleepers were marginally better. Headroom was fine, quality of build looked better, but only one extra travel seat which was very uncomfortable and did not seem to provide sufficient protection to the passenger. Despite what the dealer said, I have seen reports that condensation can be a problem. We use the van all year round. And why such a monstrous cooker? It seemed especially too close to curtains in the Warwick Duo which wasn't too bad overall.
> 
> I have not yet been able to view a Mondial although they seem to have the same problems as the Autocruise.


After looking at the build quality of all PVCs over the last two years, if I had the money, I'd be going with one of the vans from Vantage, they're just so well nailed together, I just don't know which one as they're all so well designed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

rowley said:


> Have you considered the Wildax range?
> www.wildaxmotorhomes.com


Have you seen them lately, the cheshire show ones were very badly built, poor workmanship, and materials, just my opinion.


----------



## wug

Kev_n_Liz said:


> rowley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered the Wildax range?
> www.wildaxmotorhomes.com
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen them lately, the cheshire show ones were very badly built, poor workmanship, and materials, just my opinion.
Click to expand...

Sorry, can't agree with that. We bought one last autumn, having had a Hymer coachbuilt for 5 years, and we're very pleased with it so far. The build quality and attention to detail is at least as good. No van is ever perfect, it's always a compromise.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

wug said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rowley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered the Wildax range?
> www.wildaxmotorhomes.com
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen them lately, the cheshire show ones were very badly built, poor workmanship, and materials, just my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, can't agree with that. We bought one last autumn, having had a Hymer coachbuilt for 5 years, and we're very pleased with it so far. The build quality and attention to detail is at least as good. No van is ever perfect, it's always a compromise.
> 
> Just my opinion.
Click to expand...

Opinons are all we have to go on, it may be the ones at the show were done in a rush, but they were very poor finished, but I'm glad that you're happy with yours.


----------

